# Blackhawk Down



## 2PUPs (May 24, 2011)

This is my Lil heli I buzz around the house . Dogs hate it when I buzz them , wife laughs and asks when am I gonna grow up , I tell her never , I like my toys . So I just decided to order another heli , cept this one is an EXI 500 , 32 inch main rotor , so I wont be flying that in the house . Also this will be my first weekend this yr flying my Ultimate 1.20 Bi-plane and my GTM Fokker D6 Bi-Plane  , first flight every yr is nerve racking , will try and git some pics of the flying that is if mother nature cooperates .

Jeff


----------



## robie (May 24, 2011)

Many years ago in Vietnam, guys would spend weeks putting together those fly-by-wire model planes. After all that, they would wreck them on the first flight! I wasn't one of those guys; now, when I get a little interested in the sport, I think back on those old days and say, "Nah"


----------



## ffemt128 (May 24, 2011)

I haven't flown RC planes in 5 years. It was always a good time. My largest is a 1/3 Scale Sig Space Walker with a 108" wingspan. It's powered with a Quadra 50 gas engine. I covered it with cloth and painted with automotive basecoat clearcoat. I still have all the planes in the garage. maybe someday I'll dig them out. I got rid of my heli since no one I flew with flew them.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2011)

I think that would really be cool to fly those helicopters. Don't some of them even have digital cameras on them? Oh I can see the possibilities.


----------



## robie (May 24, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but I have heard the troops now use very small RC planes with a camera on board to check over the next hill. That sounds pretty cool to me. I guess they would be pretty quiet if they have electric motors, instead of the buzzing little gas jobs.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2011)

HA HA I was thinking about checking over the fence around the pool. An electric motor would have a nice quiet approach!


----------



## robie (May 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> HA HA I was thinking about checking over the fence around the pool. An electric motor would have a nice quiet approach!



Nah, they would catch you when they spotted that long extension cord.


----------



## 2PUPs (May 24, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I haven't flown RC planes in 5 years. It was always a good time. My largest is a 1/3 Scale Sig Space Walker with a 108" wingspan. It's powered with a Quadra 50 gas engine. I covered it with cloth and painted with automotive basecoat clearcoat. I still have all the planes in the garage. maybe someday I'll dig them out. I got rid of my heli since no one I flew with flew them.



My first three kits were sig kits . P-51 mustang , Liberty Sport Bi-plane , Smith Mini plane . Those are long gone , left in attic for a few yrs , went to get them , half the plane was missing on all three , damn mice got em . Now I have a ultimate 120-55" wing span with a saito GK 1.80 four stroke engine , and a Glenn torrance fokker DVl with a Zenoah G26 gas engine that has a 72 inch wing span . My next kit that I want is the 1/3 scale Glenn Torrance model fokker DR1 Tri-plane . Below is a pic of the ultimate 120 and fokker DVl .


----------



## robie (May 24, 2011)

Gorgeous planes! Lots of work I am sure.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2011)

Very nice planes. Robie I meant battery operated.


----------



## 2PUPs (May 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> HA HA I was thinking about checking over the fence around the pool. An electric motor would have a nice quiet approach!



A 1 inch hole in fence would be cheaper than buying the heli and cam , not that I would know about peepn through a hole in the fence .


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2011)

Ahhh mystery solved! I'll have to advise the folks in the chat room.


----------

